# Old school car audio collectors



## smgreen20

For those of us that collect car audio items, just curious as to the ages of the collectors. Want to see what the demographic of the ages. And what got you started. And what brands do you prefer?

I'll be 35 next month. 

Clarion and Phoenix Gold is what started it for me.

I got started a few years back being a baseball card collector and just got tired of the BS prices for a pack of cards. Looking for something else to collect I turned to my passion, Car Audio. 

I'm mostly a Clarion collector and a few PG things. 

I'd type more, but I sadly have to get ready for work.


----------



## minbari

my brother has an old xtant amp and orion 250sx, 225HCCA amps. those things still outperform some amps today.


----------



## dipitydoo

not really a collector, but was always partial to soundstream's original reference series amps. i'm 38.


----------



## SQ Audi

44 here, have a pair of 1993 Stillwater Designs Free Air 12's

Love Vintage HI FI as well


----------



## Darth SQ

It's just my passion.
Loved them then but couldn't afford it.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

SQ Stang said:


> 44 here, have a pair of 1993 Stillwater Designs Free Air 12's
> 
> Love Vintage HI FI as well


Do you know who were the designers/engineers behind those subs?


----------



## Svendingo

I'm 37

I started with flea market level junk, that led to saving up for my next system -Boston and Orion SX, all second hand. Never had the money for big amps then, so sub-less in the old days. 

I have a very well rounded Orion collection these days. I also like pre-art PPI, and have an addiction to big reds and MB Quart Q drivers. 

I think most of us are just getting the toys we never got when we were young. Now we have adult incomes, and spare money to throw at a hobby. 



Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## hayden

Mid-40's. I remember great old equipment like: M&M, Deltasonik/Alphasonik, Audiomobile, original Hifonics/Orion/Fosgate, CV, and much more. I've got a good collection of old subs, amps, and coaxes and components.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

38 years old here... I started off with cheap swap meet garbage. The thing that set me down the right path was when I acquired a Nakamichi 2 way crossover... ya know... The one with the 3-4 knobs on the front. I was like Holy ****! This thing makes my music sound sooo good! Then I bought 2 MTX Blue Thunder 15s when they first hit the market.... Those were fantastic for the time IMO. THEN I heard a pair of 10" Solobarics off of an Art Series A300.2 in 96... The guy had a set of Quart components all professionally installed. At the time this was the best thing I had EVER heard! I was hooked! Today I would have to say that no other amplifiers make me smile as much as the white Zapco Studio Series. I know that they arent the best in the world but it's something about the clean, beautiful design that makes me pull one out and just hold it in my hands.


----------



## Darth SQ

FartinInTheTub said:


> _*but it's something about the clean, beautiful design that makes me pull one out and just hold it in my hands*_*.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Get a room or get a wife....quick. :surprised:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## minbari

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It's just my passion.
> Loved them then but couldn't afford it.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


quite a collection of PPI amps. those were/are amazing.

wanna sell any?


----------



## imjustjason

TrickyRicky said:


> Do you know who were the designers/engineers behind those subs?


Ray?


----------



## dragonrage

I don't have much of a collection, but I like a/d/s. I'm 26. I am of course a fan of PPI as well but don't have anything of theirs.


----------



## EmptyKim

33, love old school gear.

Currently have o/s boston pro 6.5^3 set run off of Rockford Power 250m2
Also have an old Xtant 4180c sitting around. Boston Acoustics and Rockford Fosgate started it all for me.

Love anything Phoenix Gold M, MS MPS; Rockford circa iX, x2; Xtant iX, C, or X; PPI Art


----------



## trojan fan

hayden said:


> Mid-40's. I remember great old equipment like: M&M, Deltasonik/Alphasonik, Audiomobile, original Hifonics/Orion/Fosgate, CV, and much more. I've got a good collection of old subs, amps, and coaxes and components.


M&M Godfather 15's, only pair of 15's I ever owned....Wow, that takes me down memory lane

G&S speakers is another name that comes to mind


----------



## WRX2010

I'm 38, started collecting and have way too many amps. some of which i will be selling soon to thin out the heard. have Audio Art amps most are mint (love the sound and clean look - most are white), too many Soundstream amps (most are Rubicons in great condition, but have the several D series beauties), couple Orion SXs, several Hifonics amps (love the original Warrior series - they sound so sweet and are very powerful for their size), some MTX Pro blue thunders and some Sony amps made in Japan from around 1990. Also a few randoms also like Xtant.

I agree with Svendingo. Always wanted a nice system in my car growing up but couldn't afford it. i got hooked this spring (ROFL) and will be installing an Alpine, Polk and Audio Art system very soon. Of course I could change the amps out every week till the end of the year. lol

Hope Hurricane Irene doesn't f things up this weekend.


----------



## rockytophigh

I'm 41. Started at 15 with friends who were into SQ. They sold me a Sherwood & a Fosgate amp...7" Alpine subs....& Polk Audio components.

Memorized every issue of CA&E in the late 80's & bought Boston Acoustic Pro 6.4 with 4 JL 10w6's isobarik. Worked 3 jobs and saved every penny to amplify them with a new Soundstream MC500. 

Keep in mind there were no message boards then and I'm actually glad. That was my favorite system I've had to date & now I've tried several forum boners only to be let down. I now have acquired 2 MC500s, a Sony C-90 with 4000xdp processor to take it back old school. Speakers will be new as I've bought Audison Voce Comps & coax. We shall see.....

I have sold most of my old school Soundstream collection but still have 2 D100II & a D60II. Oh, and a new HRU 4...oh, and a Genesis Profile 5....well, nevermind. I hate the classified section!! It is evil.


----------



## minbari

rockytophigh said:


> Memorized every issue of CA&E in the late 80's ....................


speaking of magazines. anyone remember "car stereo review" I used to love that mag. gave great, honest, reviews to gear.


----------



## rockytophigh

minbari said:


> speaking of magazines. anyone remember "car stereo review" I used to love that mag. gave great, honest, reviews to gear.


Sure do. Bought 'em both and wore them out.


----------



## truckerfte

Eh, just enjoying the days of my misspent youth. 36, a collection of orion amps and processors, lots of mtx thunder series amps, lots of old alphasonik amps. Just this week the mailman brought me four more old alphasiniks, and a nak cd 35z. As I plan it, six of the PMAs are going into the car along with the nak, set of the old kicker f12a's, 8's in the doors, fountek on the dash, and a hidden apine imprint 650 somewhere. Trying to have it done in time for okc meet in oct

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyRicky

rockytophigh said:


> Sure do. Bought 'em both and wore them out.


I read a few but quickly relized that the reviewer were pretty much paid or bought (with free gifts) just so they can give a great review to their product. Am saying that because most of they reviews (if not all) were freaking 5 out of 5 stars, even on some low-end brands.


I collected a few LP's (16 or 17 amps at one point, 4-5 processors such as the X02's/PAII/X01) but quickly relized that I dont have 12 cars to install them in so I sold all the ones I didn't use or even plan on using. I only kept two 5002's, Q50, 4503IQ, PA2, X03 & X02 which is more than enough to do two installs. So now I dont consider myself as a "collector" & amp hoarding is a thing of the past.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I miss my old wall art... 










Some of the others...










The current sexyness....


----------



## ENDEE666

I love old school stuff. I'm almost 33. I worked in the industry back in 99-01 and was a dealer. I loved the early cast Kicker Solo's, the old Kicker high current amps, and the 1st gen Resolutions. My old car had an XS100 powering three S12d's. I had a ZX460 bridged for F8's in my doors, then Resolution 5.25 components in the kicks powered off a ZR360. A ZR240 powered my rear fill Resolution mids. Had a KQ5 EQ as well. I loved that setup...


----------



## ENDEE666

I still have my old ZR240 with almost no use and a bunch of plug in mods I will be selling soon. PM me if interested. Also a set of F6.5a 4 ohm.. I have a bunch of the large passive xovers too..

Old school was the best! Late 90's Early 2000's...


----------



## Darth SQ

minbari said:


> quite a collection of PPI amps. those were/are amazing.
> 
> wanna sell any?


Thanks Minbari.
I plan on using all of them.
After all, then it wouldn't be a collection would it.
I might even need one more A600.2 depending on how things go.

BTW, what caste are you?
Worker?
Religious?
Or Warrior?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## magnumsrt806

I love the old school stuff, I don have anything left from when I got started back in 96 b ut I do have memories. I threw together a few systems but it wasn't until I decided 2 start saving $ that I really got to experience wha a system is. Always wanted the zapcos and orion hcca and the xtr the beast but couldn't afford them. Ppi art series was another amp I couldn't afford but wanted. Oh 33 yrs young.


----------



## SQ Audi

TrickyRicky said:


> Do you know who were the designers/engineers behind those subs?


Rick I do not. I bought them off ebay, and they appear very close to new.

I have planned on putting them in my son's car as a gift. With only about 150w to each, seeing as they are 8ohm speakers.


----------



## Killingtime

46 here, Growing up in Modesto CA, I was introduced to Zapco early on and have always been a big fan of the Zapco products (currently own 1 x z150, z200, z300, z600, Studio 300)and also the early Arc Audio amps that were built in the Zapco plant (own 2 x 2100cxl, 1x4050cxl,4150cxl) .
As for comp speakers, The first nice set I purchased back in the day was a set of the Boston Acoustic Pro 5.2's and have been a fan ever since, Currently own a set of the 4.2's, 5.2's and 6.4's) that said, I would love try a set of the Rainbow Germaniums some day as well as new line from Boston acoustic, The SPZ's


----------



## langlowe

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It's just my passion.
> Loved them then but couldn't afford it.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Now that is just showing off.


----------



## TrickyRicky

imjustjason said:


> Ray?


Maybe since I think he worked for them back then. Same with the old/original Blues speakers.

I wish someone knew. Am pretty sure it wasn't just one guy/person, but more of a team efford.

I know Jeri McCord has something to do with the original Strokers. Which to me are legendary.


----------



## LBaudio

Im 39 an have a room full of old school Lanzar Opti amps (made by ZED ), JBL speakers - only GTI series, RF processors, Alpine heads and processors, KEF Component Speakers and Subs, ......too much gear


----------



## smgreen20

The Opti's I go for are pre-ZED. Nice amps either way.


----------



## OldSchoolRF

I'm 30 and I collect mostly Fosgate stuff from 2004 and back. It's what I got my start with and have always loved it. The Power HX2 is my favorite sub ever and the Power 1500bd would be my favorite amp. They don't make them like those any more.


----------



## ReloadedSS

Mid-30s. I'm getting out of the hobby, probably for good, but I do like coming on here to walk down memory lane. 

My favorites were Alpine's frosty green buttons and displays, Soundstream Reference, MB Quarts (back when they were winning everything), early JL Audio, Xtant, and Diamond Audio. There's so many more but those are what I remember.

I have/had pretty much every car audio magazine from the mid 90s until they died - CA&E, CSR/ME, AS&S. It was all fun while it lasted.


----------



## Yankeesound

32, started out when I was 19 and bought a maxima from my uncle and he had a sherwood 240amp with two 12" zeuz speakers in a full rangebox, LOL. Best thing ever, to me at leaset lmao.

I am an on again and off again collecter, collected a lot of Hifonics V111, get board, sell off then a year or two later pick it back up. I buy a lot of vintage stuff and sometime just sell it off. My latest score two McIntosh MC425 amps $80bucks total, lmao. Now I am back on the hunt for deals hahaha


----------



## StockA4

I just turned 39. I remember walking into the local shop many years ago and seeing two Rockford Fosgate Punch 15's making some very impressive noise. And I remember not believing the salesman when he told me what was powering it until he proved it by disconnecting the wires from the Punch 30. Indeed, back then I was hooked but I had no money.
I think I started out with a pair of M&M Godfathers backed by a Sherwood amp. Denon tape player. Alpine 5 1/4's run off the deck. At one point, I inherrited a complete Zapco system, all Z series with all the knick knacks and links to run them. My ex father in law who had a ton of money used to give me his hand-me-downs: ADS PQ-20, PQ-10, ADS 12' subs. Mobile Quart (6 pack)? H/K TC-600, etc.
Alot of time has passed since those days. The only o/s stuff I have now is a Memphis ST1300D, ADS P-40 (minty with manual), Audio Control 4XS, and an Orion 2150 SX. And when I get back from vacation I'll be turning all of my attention toward replacing my JL Audio with Orion HCCA's (pre DEI).


----------



## sqcomp

There's just something about this thread I enjoy.

I was fortunate enough to have been influenced "correctly" from my humble beginnings. I enjoyed my old Alpine 7909 and the Kicker ZR amps with the Pioneer ODR three way set going on in my first real system.

It'd be interesting to see what I'd do differently with the same equipment now.

I recall looking at Frank Rougeau's Civic back in the day and saying WTHell does this guy do to win all the time.? After seeing competition and being able to judge, I now know it's more of dedication versus some "magical" ability to win.


----------



## kmarei

38 and still a soundstream addict
Started when I got my first ref300 and been in love with them ever since
Been that way since I was 18
Currently using a soundstream 405s, a class A50II, and another Class A50II on it's way
I've owned ref 200, 3x300, 500, 700s, 1000, picasso class A, rubicon 404, 604, angina (currenty own), rubicon A4 ( currently own), van gogh 320.4, 600.1, a red MC500, and 2x MC300s with one bad channel each (currently own)
Would still like to try the d'artaganan and the continuum 
And this is my beauty, not really using it. It's more of a display of art 
It's funny this amp was Bling before bling was invented


----------



## smgreen20

I would like to add to this:

When did one realize that one is a collector? 

I admitted it about 2 years ago, and I've been screwed ever since.


----------



## --Kei--

24 here and have started collecting old alpine gear. Love the old 35 series amps and the old quick release headunits. (pullouts with those frosted green buttons)


----------



## dragonrage

*Re: audio collectors*



rayliza said:


> I'm getting out of the hobby, probably for good


hahaha

Nice one.

:laugh:


----------



## SAM77H

Im 34 got into car audio in Zimbabwe. My friend was the Phoenix Gold agent and I was amazed by the zeropoint and MS stuff. Have owned quite a bit of gear over the years but love my current ZPA 0.5 and ZPA 0.3 setup with Xmax subs. This was just unused collection but decided I may as well enjoy it visually and aurally.

Really miss the original 12w6 JL Audios..........would love to replace the ones I sold with my car.


----------



## azvrt

33 now. Started in my early twenties. I first went for my motorcycle driving license as I was not interested in cars. Until I met a young man who had more than a HU and speakers in his car, he also had amps and a sub, which was new to me, as I was unfamiliar with car audio.

Went for the driving license, got the same brand, model and even color car as my new friend had and put more car audio in it than the car was worth.

I had a Sony HU with 3 sets of pre-outs and a changer, JBL front and oval speakers, two Macrom amps and two Sony 12 inch subs in a ported box and the wiring and all.

The system was loud. But...
A couple of months later I went back to the shop and asked whether they had something more 'special / out of the ordinary'. I didn't really know what exactly I was looking for but the guy showed me an used set of Boston Pro Series 6.2 component speakers with a DLS Genesis SA50 Class A amplifier. I added it to my current system and wow, I was sold to sound quality equipment.

Got an other car couple of months later, went for Altec Lansing woven carbon-fiber front speakers and some JBL T595 ovals, with a Cerwin Vega sub and a Becker Energy 600 Limited amp, and a Clarion DRX9575Rz HU. There was less in this car, but also less crap. The mistake I made was selling the car with the car audio to a friend, which resulted in me selling the Bostons and DLS Genesis amp !

Luckily (in that regard), the friend never paid me so we had to beat him up and I took the Boston + DLS Genesis set back, I did not take the rest of the stuff. The car had already gone to the junkyard by then.

In my next car I had three Becker Energy amplifiers, and lots and lots of speakers.

The things I am crazy about nowadays are the older Soundstream Class A amps, Altec Lansing woven carbon-fiber speakers and Kef Kar B subs, they sound fantasic Infinite Baffle. Not many people know that, but they were designed for IB. The S versions (for the US market) were designed for sealed enclosures.


----------



## ChrisB

I'm 38 and the only "old school" items I still have hanging around are several Orion amplifiers. Unfortunately, I reached a point in my life where I grew tired of dedicating 1/4 of my trunk to inefficient amplifiers, so everything in both my vehicle and my wife's vehicle was manufactured within the last 5 years.

Old school speakers, you can have them. The last thing I want is something from the 80s and 90s that had an untreated foam surround. There are two types of untreated old school foam surrounds... Those that have failed and those that will fail.

Old school HUs.... While the Alpine 7909 and the Clarion DRZ9255 were great for their day, let's face it, Compact Discs are old school too. I started using an iPod in 2007 and couldn't be happier with my decision. Music that is deserving of it gets ripped to Apple Lossless or even WAV format whereas modern, overcompressed, poorly produced stuff is fine in AAC or 320 KBPS MP3.

Last but not least, I recently adopted JL Audio's full-range class D technology and have demoed my vehicle to several audio snob friends. Amazingly, the two things they never complained about full-range class d or the use of an iPod with my Alpine 9887. In fact, most of them didn't even know I was running a single full-range class D amplifier until I showed it to them! To think, I used to be the biggest anti full range class d person out there, and I am man enough to admit that I was WRONG!

So there you have it, my name is ChrisB and I am approaching step 13 of breaking my old school amplifier addiction! Step 13 is to sell the remaining collection as soon as the market on them stabilizes.


----------



## azvrt

Yes, I can imagine trunk space is a sacrifice for lots of people out there, especially those with families. The more compact Class D amplifiers can be part of solving that problem.
Personally I'd rather sacrifice my family than my vintage car audio though 

I must say I got most of my trunkspace back while staying oldschool.
Replaced my sub which was in a sealed enclosure by a Kef Kar 200B Infinite Baffle.
I mounted it underneath the rear parcel shelf of my hatchback and couldn't be happier. Trunk is empty (except for the amplifiers but they are mounted against the back rest so that doesn't take up much volume in the trunk, and the speakers mounted to the parcel shelf of course) and the sound is fantastic. I always thought sound quality and IB were different things, but I guess they don't necessarily have to be.

Regarding the old school speakers, yes the surrounds of all of my vintage Altec Lansing carbon speakers needed to be replaced and so I did. Couple of hours work and couple of dollars, and I'm set for the next 25 years. So replacing aged surrounds does not bother me in the slightest.

I do use newer head units, because I like the crossovers, time alignment, etc.
I don't use other ways than CD, I bought a couple of CD changers for my head unit and couldn't be happier. Prices dropped drastically on them due to them becoming 'obsolete', but what worked for me yesterday will work for me tomorrow.

The strange thing is that I prefer my music being played through the changers (Eclipse CH3083) than through the HU's (Eclipse CD8445E) internal player.
I thought I was hearing things so I looked at the specs. The difference is the HU uses a 24 D/A converter while the changers use a 1 bit converter. I'll have to do some reading on this matter, I am curious as to why it sounds different and why I seem to prefer the 1 bit DAC sound.


----------



## AKheathen

well....... just turned 30 here, and...... no, let me start over correctly.......



hi, my name is heath and i am addicted to old school amps.....and, i ain't never gonna quit............. i, in fact, just did something shamefull to post #38......sorry.... 


anyways, i guess it all started when i was about 15-16, as far as i can remember. i had been into electronics and stereo repair for a few years already, computers, etc, and also cars, so naturally the 2 merged. after a while, i was pretty involved into the scene, but still struggling for funds, so i could never get too far. i still remember my first big new purchase. got a brand new soundstream 1000sx for 300, and 2 l-7 15's for 750. (about 800 off retail all together) but built many systems for friends, and was always taking on repairs, and getting free-bie broken equipment, and much of what i owned was something that i fixed, or made a good trade on, or got a killer deal. keep in mind this is back when i had to resort to hand-wrapping coils, salvaging soft parts on the subs, and all transistors, etc had to be sourced through a retailer making an order to the manufacturer..... well one day almost a year ago now, was cleaning the garage up a bit, and going through cabinets, and realized i had all theese amps, head units, and piles of subs that i acquired over the years and never had the time for anymore..... i was going to weed a bunch out, and make room to do more mechanical, etc, as i am a mechanic by trade, and passion. well, i started by sending off a couple amps to someone else for repair, since i wasn't going to get around to them, and quickly learned this new fangled "old school" craze/classification..... well, it sucked me right back in real hard, and, aside from the 15-20 os amps i already had, my collection began to explode...... as we speak, i cannot tell you all that i have with certainty, but i'll rattle it off the top of my head....
grouping- 
first gen directed 1100d's. i have 3, and really need a 4th to complete the strapping setup.
3 kicker zr360's one i need to repair
3 soundstream ref 1000s/sx
2 ss ref 500s's the same as the 1000's
2 pg titanium zx400's...(actually one is a "titanium zx400, and the other is a zx400ti? iirc.... same amp a year, or 2 apart)
2 pioneer gm x302's? can't remember.
also, directed amps- 600d, 150d, and working on more that match the 1100d's, kicker ix2302 and matching ix704 with sink links. autotek 400x street machine, pg mps2500, pg xenon 600.1 poi. gm h100. some xtant amps, some old rockfords, some newer stuff, orion, ppi-built mtx usamps 200 exterminator(the older beast one, not the newer. still yet to clamp, but over 800rated) and a whole mess more and many on the way. on top of that- a bunch of old school subs, 2 still kickin crossfire bmf xt15's the l-7's are lnib with little play time. a medial collection of vintage amps, receivers, and speakers, etc..... when did i realize?..... well, i suppose sometime this year when i noticed how excited i get seeing and playing with the stuff, and how i can never pass up a good deal on os..... probably at the point i got the 3rd 1100d... and, i'm still looking for the 4th, a zr1000, or possibly xs 100/xs50's. probably another zr360, or even some zr600's. and, i have an ongoing pet project on the ssref's that got a bad rap. i now know that it is possible to upgrade the under-built power supply section to be stable enough to handle the same, or more abuse as the output section, so i'm keeping my eye out for good deals on them, especially broken ones, and want to get a hold of some older models....


----------



## NRA4ever

I'm 58. I collect old PG Ms series US Amp ,US Acoustics & MTX gear. My first system used a Pioneer supertuner cassette with 2 100 watt Pioneer amps. I pulled the 10s from set of JBL studio monitors for my subs . It took all my trunk space but I had bass.I ran 6.5 coaxial fronts by Pioneer.


----------



## adcs1

Hi. 45 old norwegian nut here. Not a big collector, but i still have a Clarion ADCS-1 (only 400 made, ever), a complete Sony XES (first gen) and some McIntosh amps. HAD a McIntosh MC 4000M, but some scum some years ago stole this amp. (I still have a bullet with his name on).

remember my first competition system, back in -93. A Kenwood charger and control unit, Audio Control EQL, 2 Zapco Studio 50, 4 JBL 2118, JBL TC 50 and TC 12. One amp bridged at each side. The tricky part was the passive crossover, spent endless hours on them.


----------



## finbar

50
It started in Chicago,1988, when I wanted to alarm my work truck but had no money. I got a Warshawski-Whitney alarm, back then they had a will call storefront on State st. 
My first time install and it worked 

After that I stumbled upon a Crutchfield catalog, got a Panasonic head, carver amp, Clarion separates and an Advent 10".
I don't know if it's collecting or accumulating old gear from prior/good intention installs but I do like PG, just couldn't afford it back then.

I can quit anytime I want, honest.


----------



## Linear Power

I am 40, used to be a Linear Power collector. Right now switching to be a Monolithic collector.


----------



## PPI_GUY

43 here. First amps were Rockford Fosgate Punch 45's. Sold one of the Punch amps and bought a PPI 2150M. Never looked back (see my username). At one time I owned 40-50 amps...PPI's, MTX Terminators, Special Editions, Orion HCCA's and Concepts, etc. Always had a soft spot for high current amps I guess. Been scaling back my collection lately though. Now own less than 20. Most are black PPI Pro Mos amps. They are pure audio sex...and quite sinister looking. 
Been trying some of the new stuff...JL XD's, MB Quart Discus and even some Alpines. The tiny footprint and big power available for cheap nowadays is amazing. But, I'll always have a thing for the old school beasties!


----------



## mumbles

I'm 51 now but when I was younger it was Alpine head units, Zapco amps, and Audax, Peerless & Vifa speakers.

When I got a bit older (more cash), I grabbed a Sony Mobile ES system and am still using that with PPI amps and Audible Physics, Morel & SEAS speakers.


----------



## Prime mova

I'm mid 30's with a mid naughties addiction, I've always had a mid 90's stereo in my ride due to buying the gear back in the day no RIP. Bigdwiz and his YT videos helped spark the collecting bug and maybe cost him some vintage finds  "I hope not". I have a woodworking and woodturning background so I've always finished builds off neat, lots of lumber, fiberglass and sound deadener. The speaker surrounds and bass boxes I made had to be good considering I didn't always have high end equipment. My first system I installed in my car with a buddies help was mainly Alpine with 2 BASS 200 subs in a sealed box run by a bridged punch 100ix, an Alpine 3554 (50x4 @ 4 ohms) amplifying a set of clarion pro audio splits. Alpine HU and EQ 3342 . I didn't have a lot of coin but I used quality wire and fuses and had it tuned correctly by an audio shop for the big boat Ford that I had at the time. My mates and I spent many a Friday after work in that stereo shop, great memories. I've also used the same equipment in some truck builds but with SAS Basooka tubes rather than boxed enclosures due to space.


----------



## Prime mova

Prime mova said:


> I'm mid 30's with a mid naughties addiction, I've always had a mid 90's stereo


Up next is a mid life crisis


----------



## Venomized

Im 30 and for years i got out of it. From 14 on I was into car audio and went through many systems and different equipment. I just recently got back into it although Ive had mini systems in all my vehicles. 

Im kinda getting the bug to start doing local comps again for the fun of it.


----------



## djmoose3289

I'm 32 and it started when I was in high school.

A buddy got a car with a crappy amp and 2 kicker comp 8's. At that point, it THUMPED. I was hooked.

I quickly turned into a Hifonics and Kicker Comp guy. My buddy turned into a Kicker and RF guy. He was rocking a Punch 200 that KICKED HARD.

My Odin VIII on my comps was almost as loud.

I just took this system out of my HHR: (traded the car in)









Here are my prized collection pieces. Both NIB and never hooked up.


----------



## djmoose3289

However I'm thinning the heard and just bought a Draconia for the new car. 



djmoose3289 said:


> I'm 32 and it started when I was in high school.
> 
> A buddy got a car with a crappy amp and 2 kicker comp 8's. At that point, it THUMPED. I was hooked.
> 
> I quickly turned into a Hifonics and Kicker Comp guy. My buddy turned into a Kicker and RF guy. He was rocking a Punch 200 that KICKED HARD.
> 
> My Odin VIII on my comps was almost as loud.


----------



## bigdwiz

I'm pushin' 40 and collect this gear for a couple of reasons...1) getting the stuff I couldn't afford back in high school and 2) testing these old school amps to see if they are up to the hype. 

I lost interest in car audio back in my early 20's and just regained interest a few years ago. My personal systems were always based on SQ and stealth, and most of the magazines and components were made to be flashy. Unfortunately, I tossed many years of Car & Home Audio mags, tons of literature, and more stuff I wish I hadn't...

Those days of visiting the local car audio shops and seeing the big $$ amps and high end component systems always had me wanting those things I could not afford. I enjoy picking up some of the things I always wanted, and showing them off in my YouTube videos. The way I figure, there are many other in my shoes out there and seeing this old school gear is just cool. Not that it is better than the newer stuff (not joining in on that argument, b/c you may not like my opinion ).


----------



## dualmono21

ive just turned forty and have been doing this since before i left school 
i collect amps and have in excess of two hundred at present 
i dont collect any particular brand just so long as its interesting for some reason 

alpine 3545
alpine 3558 boxed 
zapco 151a mint boxed unused 
zapco 151 mint boxed unused
sony xm2000r
phoenix gold zpa 
soundstream d30,s pair off 
phase linear 4.8kw + slave amplifiers 

being just a few of the bits i have tucked away on one side


----------



## bigdwiz

> i collect amps and have in excess of two hundred at present






> i dont collect any particular brand just so long as its interesting for some reason


I'm with you here...I prefer RF (and pre-Rockford) up to 1995 or so, but also have a soft spot for Orion, PPI, PG, MTX, Sony for amps and Rockford and Boston Acoustics for speakers (1980's - late 1990's). I also like picking up anything I find interesting, for example recently the Dragster DH 1804 1.2kW amp...it is from 2005'ish, so not old school, but definitely "cool"!


----------



## itchnertamatoa

I'm 35
I collect mainly PG .. though I'm more after the prototypes now .. which I got a few of ..
need to get q few qmps still, but then will have most OS PG amps ... if not all until the first Ti line ..
Also have a few soundstreqms, MTX, PPI qnd Orion ...


----------



## hurrication

28 in Feb, so on the younger end of the collector spectrum. 

I collect all kinds of older gear (have a full size walk in closet almost full.. if I really wanted it back when I was young and couldn't afford it, I will go out of my way to buy it now), but my main focus is on the old Aura MR, Force, and RPM lines. I have each of the different MR comps (5.1, 5.2, 6.1, 6.2) NIB along with a couple sets of MR1 tweeters NIB. Have all of the MR amps except for a MR275 NIB, but my 675H is used. Have the Force 5.1 and 6.1 comps NIB and another 5.1 set used. Have 2 NIB Force 10's, 1 NIB Force 12, 2 RPM 10 and 2 RPM 12 used, and RPM plus 10 and 12 both NIB. Only RPM component set I have is the 5.25" set used, and the only Force amp at the moment is the Force 340 used. Still have all of the original RPM amps to find (the 5 channel one has been hard to find NIB), the 6" RPM comp set, and more of the Force amps. 

Also really keep an eye out for old Mobile ES decks and processors. C860 was one of my favs with its HX-DSP built in, and I just bought a C910 with a dim faceplate. Only other one I would really like is a mint C90.


I used to rock flea-market junk until I somehow came across an Aura MR5.2 component set for flea-market price and my mind was literally blown. I had never heard speakers sound so good in a car, and from that point not only did I seriously step my game up and learn as much as I could, but I became a lifetime Aura fan.


----------



## Doctorm

Linear Power said:


> I am 40, used to be a Linear Power collector. Right now switching to be a Monolithic collector.



The Monolithic PA5000, which you published the photo, is, in fact it was mine, was sold in Japan. So I do not think you can have it.


----------



## Catman

I'm 48 and have been collecting the Nakamichi 'black box' line since the mid 80s. I can't tell you how much of this stuff I have ...it is just stashed everywhere. I have 2 closets that are stuffed full, plus stuff just crammed everywhere.


>^..^<


----------



## Flash_Gti

32 , in South Africa, not much of a collection. 
Set of C2Ks 2.5, 4.0, 9.0. 
Set of DLS A4,A3,A6. 
Hybrid L3SE, L1 Pro.
Dynaudio 10yo + drivers(abt 3 sets 2way, various midbass)
Thanks to a few chaps on here , I now have some stuff I used drool over. PPI Powerclass- PC2150 (anni) PC450. 
JL 10w6v1,10w3v3,8w7,10w7
Set of Seas Lotus.
Alpine 7944. 2x117ri
JL 300/4 x 2, 500/1 x 2
Pioneer P99.
Apart from the zapcos and a few dyn drivers, everything else is installed and used daily. 
Am still on the look out for Xtant pre Dei. Also would like to get some PPI flat pistons.

I got hooked around 95. My uncles where waxed and spent big cash on their car systems. My first love was a system in a Nissan truck which included, Alpine 7949, dyn 5/14s and tweeters. JL 8w6s installed in the centre console. PPI 450 and 2350. I was smitten. I couldn't afford it back then , to find some of these items now in SA is tough. 

A question on my mind is, what of recent will be classified as "good old school" in say '15 years from now?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

This Old School Car Audio Collectors Anonymous?

33 here! Started installing when I was 15. I was't even old enough to drive but yet my 92 Mazda B2200 was chillin in my drive way. I went through 2 systems before I could even drive it! Everything for me was self learned... my remote wires were on toggle swithces *Face Palm*. I had no idea at the time what they were for lol. Started with Radio shack Optimus 8" speakers on small Jensen blue amps from walmart. The setup I am currently selling is ARC Audio KAR series amps with Morel Elate 6 2W ran active and 4X 8" ID subs on an Alpine 9835. Selling it all and going old school.. for the amps anyways 

I picked up an Audio Art 200MS at a local shop that was still new for $150. I remember seeing this amp about 3 year ago in the glass case at a local shop. About a month ago I picked it up... it was still there! So now I am hooked and on the hunt for more White Audio Art amps for a future install. I think I have found what I am looking for but wouldn't mind some backups lol.

EDIT: Almost forgot, I got an Xtant 121m and Autotek SX275 for any collectors looking for those!

Theis the one I just found...


----------



## SUX 2BU

I'm turning 37 this year. I got interested in car audio in the late 80's when my older brother had just started to drive and he was getting into it. I remember thinking how dumb it was that an Alpine cassette player (one of the higher-end, DIN-size units) didn't even have an amp in it but the cheaper 2-shaft ones did. LOL I remember the Alpine posters with the 86 Grand National and Countach they were giving away at the time. Local dealer sold a lot of Alpine and Pioneer so that was common for me to see. Alpine was my favorite and that's where my passion to collection late 80s/early 90s Alpine has come from. Now I can afford it! When my brother started working at the local car audio place, he brought in Rockford, LA Sound and Coustic. I became an RF Fanatic as well and ran their speakers and amps (Punch SP series 12s on a Punch 45 but before the P45 it was an Alpine 3542 and 3522 on front with Punch SP 6.5s and Pioneer soft-domes with an Alpine 3523 2-way xover), with Alpine head units (7801 to start). My first car audio purchase was a used Coustic 10 that I got before I even had a license


----------



## david in germany

40 here, mid 80's - 90s fosgate is my addiction as well as the 25 to life amps. I spent some time with classic Clarion DRX decks and processors (and all the accessories) but have migrated to Alpine as my decks of choice. I am a stealth install kind of guy so I never really had any sub larger than a 12, and I have enough 10's laying around to do a few cars. Premium line components from MB quart take up a few shelves in my collection too.


----------



## Linear Power

Doctorm said:


> The Monolithic PA5000, which you published the photo, is, in fact it was mine, was sold in Japan. So I do not think you can have it.


True, I took it from the website because mine is on the repair center for component upgrading purposes. My PA 5000 colour is grey.

Mine is like this


----------



## ahardb0dy

46 here, I don't "collect" old school equipment in terms of looking for stuff and buying it to never use again. I just keep what I have always liked, White PPI art series amps. Hard to say you like old school because for some of us on here it was "new school" when the stuff came out. I have my PPI 2200AM that I bought new back in the day, still running. Before the PPI I had Alpine 3554 (still have) and a friend gave me a Alpine 3555, before that I had two Nakamichi PA-300-2's, they were my first amps. Previous to those I was rocking out with a EQ/booster made by FAS (EA-90 I think was the model number). Here's a pic of my "precious" LOL:


----------



## Ampman

49, I've collected off an on since the late 80's but really got on board just a few years ago. My very first amp that kicked was a PPI art series 2150AM I bought it new still have it. It's needs rebuilding a project I'll do when time allows, PPI's are one of my all time favorites first time I heard my 2150AM I was hooked. I now collect all name brands I've got more than 70 old school made in USA jewels haven't counted them in some time so that number may be much higher. I think old school amps sound way better than what's being put out today just my opinion hope all has a great day.


----------



## southpawskater

I’m 31 years old and I don’t know if its technically old school but I have been collecting Zapco AG series amps for the past couple years, I have almost a complete set and a couple duplicates. I think I love these amps so much because they were in the first high end system I ever heard in a ’91 Prelude LOL, they are clean, understated, and huge! I always wanted them but could never afford em. 

These aren’t closet queens either every one of them has a plan in store for it


----------



## soundboy

I am almost 37, was start to be interested car audio in 1993 then was 18 litte boy - also still are little boy

This was my first car audio in blue BMW 316L (1.8liters) - 1981model:

*System 300RDS (Cassette unit XR-U300RD + cd-changer CDX-65)
*Zachry 3way active crossover (dont remember the model)
*Denon DCA-800 (6 channel amp)
*JBL GT-5203 2way (tweeter & 5.25", run passive crossover)
*JBL GT8 (x2)
*JBL GT15 (x1)

Tweeter in door, mirror-level
Mids 5.25" in door
Midbass 8" in door
Subwoofer 15" in vented box

Car Audio was worth more than car that time, but just only £55,- more lol 

Some old school this have collected up:

XES-Z50 US version









MC4000M









XES-X1









XES-P1 (Blue is Sold)









XES-P1 









XES-P1 display customs









JBL 1500GTI (brand new)









Sony XES first generation system 









Sony XES second and last generation / Z50 is Europe version









XES-M50 (3x 2 Channel)









XES-L50 12" Subwoofer









Product I dont have pictures of :
*Polk SR6500 (use midwoofer in the car)
*Polk DB3045 (first generation, brand new)
*JBL 1000GTI (10" first generation)
*JBL 1500GTI (15" first generation, one need recone)
*Rockford Fosgate Symmetry EXP2 + EQ card 28Band (very new)
*Sony CDX-C910 + XDP-210EQ
*Sony CDX-C90
*Sony CDX-900
*Pioneer ODR RS-M1 (cd-changer)
*Pioneer GEX-P900DAB 
*Sony XT-100DAB (x2)

*Seas Lotus Ref 3 way system setup (2way front + 2x10")But is not old school yet 



Had before (missing some of them) :

Soundstream Human Regin 4 (4 channel)









Rockford Fosgate RFR-1212 Chrome, only made 500 pairs! 









Soundstream Da Vinci (Made in USA)









Soundstream Da Vinci frontcover - Customs made









Pioneer ODR first generation system 4x RS-A2 









Brax X2400.2 + X2000.2 









TRU T-2.100 + T-4.75


----------



## hybridamp

bigdwiz said:


> I'm pushin' 40 and collect this gear for a couple of reasons...1) getting the stuff I couldn't afford back in high school


I'll 2nd that reason, even if I am a little less than a decade younger than you.

My financial poison of choice has always been McIntosh. I ordered a brand new MCC222 for $650 cash paid via money order (there was no paypal) to the only authorized dealer I could get to ship an amp to KY to be used in my first real build while I was in high school and I bagged a ton of groceries to get it. I've cycled through most of their old and current models several times since then; love those amps. 

Pic of that amp in my '96 Tahoe (my camera sucked back then):


----------



## Ampman

soundboy said:


> I am almost 37, was start to be interested car audio in 1993 then was 18 litte boy - also still are little boy
> 
> This was my first car audio in blue BMW 316L (1.8liters) - 1981model:
> 
> *System 300RDS (Cassette unit XR-U300RD + cd-changer CDX-65)
> *Zachry 3way active crossover (dont remember the model)
> *Denon DCA-800 (6 channel amp)
> *JBL GT-5203 2way (tweeter & 5.25", run passive crossover)
> *JBL GT8 (x2)
> *JBL GT15 (x1)
> 
> Tweeter in door, mirror-level
> Mids 5.25" in door
> Midbass 8" in door
> Subwoofer 15" in vented box
> 
> Car Audio was worth more than car that time, but just only £55,- more lol
> 
> Some old school this have collected up:
> 
> XES-Z50 US version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MC4000M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XES-X1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XES-P1 (Blue is Sold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XES-P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XES-P1 display customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBL 1500GTI (brand new)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony XES first generation system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony XES second and last generation / Z50 is Europe version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XES-M50 (3x 2 Channel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XES-L50 12" Subwoofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product I dont have pictures of :
> *Polk SR6500 (use midwoofer in the car)
> *Polk DB3045 (first generation, brand new)
> *JBL 1000GTI (10" first generation)
> *JBL 1500GTI (15" first generation, one need recone)
> *Rockford Fosgate Symmetry EXP2 + EQ card 28Band (very new)
> *Sony CDX-C910 + XDP-210EQ
> *Sony CDX-C90
> *Sony CDX-900
> *Pioneer ODR RS-M1 (cd-changer)
> *Pioneer GEX-P900DAB
> *Sony XT-100DAB (x2)
> 
> *Seas Lotus Ref 3 way system setup (2way front + 2x10")But is not old school yet
> 
> 
> 
> Had before (missing some of them) :
> 
> Soundstream Human Regin 4 (4 channel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockford Fosgate RFR-1212 Chrome, only made 500 pairs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soundstream Da Vinci (Made in USA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soundstream Da Vinci frontcover - Customs made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneer ODR first generation system 4x RS-A2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brax X2400.2 + X2000.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRU T-2.100 + T-4.75


I was going back though some of the old threads I made comments on and seen your gear you've got some nice things I really like more than it all the Sony XES I've always wanted that kind of system, if your ever into charitable donations keep me in mind  J/K very nice stuff though ?


----------



## soundboy

Ampman said:


> I was going back though some of the old threads I made comments on and seen your gear you've got some nice things I really like more than it all the Sony XES I've always wanted that kind of system, if your ever into charitable donations keep me in mind  J/K very nice stuff though ?



I can donations some of this if I get some money for it


----------



## bamelanc

I'm 37 and about to turn 38. I got started as a junior in high school...'90-91. The head unit on my first system was a Sony Walkman with the mega bass switch. Had minijack to rca that plugged directly to my Orion 280GX which powered a pair of Kicker C15's in an uncarpeted box in MY BACK SEAT. I didn't even bother putting it in my trunk. It was a 1975 Pontiac Grand Prix. Anyway, I had a crappy Majestic 100 watt pushing my wal-mart roadmaster 6 1/2" 3-ways...mounted to the box. I know it was ghetto, but I had to have sound and I didn't care what it looked like. I come from Southeast Texas where Mark Fukuda had Autographics (at the time they sold RF, Alpine, Coustic and Majestic from what I remember) and his yellow Blazer. I remember seeing it on the showroom floor to this day...looking in the door and seeing all those 15's and the Power 1000's in those pop up windows on the camper shell. Wasn't very long after that I remember seeing the Fosgate Chevy Astro with all the DSM amps and audioPHILE speakers in the back being built...inspired me, but I was broke and about to go to college. I always dreamed of having some RF stuff from that time period and that's what I collect now. It's a fledgling collection, but growing... RF punch 45's and Autotek Model 44's were the amps to have. Kicker Stillwater Design C series subs, M&M Godfather, Stillwater Design Mohawk, Punch are all speakers I remember. I suppose when I get the RF collection I want, I'll start looking at something else...maybe Orion or HiFonics...maybe US Amps...that was another brand popular in my area. Hell, my friend had a Carver...good little amp.


----------



## KrackerG

well.. looks like lots of 38s here, add +1
I worked at a CellularOne/car audio shop in the early 90's ,when car audio, in my opinion, started getting HOT! We sold the white screen Pioneer Premier...that's when i knew i'd be hooked.. and ofcoarse, the green chicklet-button Alpine and I had a nice Sony. Ive always been a huge fan of Audio Control and Soundstream, but also have a heart for Earthquake of San Fran. amps. I regrettable sold my prized Soundstream 1002 and 702. but still have my 302 and 2 Lil Wonder 4ch amps. Prolly best to help keep my hearing! 
Throughout the years, I sold some and kept some, here is what my current collection looks like:

- Audio Control Epicenter 
- Audio Control 3XS (x2)
- Audio Control 24xs
- Audio Control EQT (x3)
- Alpine CDA-7940 and Alpine 3362 EQ
- Earthquake PA4300
- Earthquake PA2150c (700w) 
- Earthquake PA2075c (x2)
- Earthquake PA4050 
- Earthquake PA2050
- Earthquake PA2040c (new)
- Earthquake PA2030
- Earthquake PA2020uhc (x2


----------



## Ampman

KrackerG said:


> well.. looks like lots of 38s here, add +1
> I worked at a CellularOne/car audio shop in the early 90's ,when car audio, in my opinion, started getting HOT! We sold the white screen Pioneer Premier...that's when i knew i'd be hooked.. and ofcoarse, the green chicklet-button Alpine and I had a nice Sony. Ive always been a huge fan of Audio Control and Soundstream, but also have a heart for Earthquake of San Fran. amps. I regrettable sold my prized Soundstream 1002 and 702. but still have my 302 and 2 Lil Wonder 4ch amps. Prolly best to help keep my hearing!
> Throughout the years, I sold some and kept some, here is what my current collection looks like:
> 
> - Audio Control Epicenter
> - Audio Control 3XS (x2)
> - Audio Control 24xs
> - Audio Control EQT (x3)
> - Alpine CDA-7940 and Alpine 3362 EQ
> - Earthquake PA4300
> - Earthquake PA2150c (700w)
> - Earthquake PA2075c (x2)
> - Earthquake PA4050
> - Earthquake PA2050
> - Earthquake PA2040c (new)
> - Earthquake PA2030
> - Earthquake PA2020uhc (x2


Like those earthquake amps


----------



## ChrisB

This is the collection I can't bring myself to part with:









I tried to sell it as part of my moving sale, but I would only let it go in one lot. No one wanted to pay my asking price for all of it and others wanted me to bust up the collection. I guess they didn't understand my all or nothing mentality, lol.


----------



## bamelanc

ChrisB said:


> This is the collection I can't bring myself to part with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to sell it as part of my moving sale, but I would only let it go in one lot. No one wanted to pay my asking price for all of it and others wanted me to bust up the collection. I guess they didn't understand my all or nothing mentality, lol.


Yummy.


----------



## Car_Audionut

Started back in 1987, at age 16 when I had an Alpine 7256 two knob tape deck, Rockford Punch amps and Norman Labs speaker boxes.

Was running a Rockford Power 650 with 12" Rockford Pro (the double stacked magnet ones) subs and ADS components back in the early 90's.

Really like the O/S Linear Power, Phoenix Gold, ADS, Hifonics VII, Rockford Punch and Power Series (Before they started using Surface Mount technology) and Soundstream. Had a Nakamichi TD700 tape deck I kept alive up till around 2000.


----------



## TurboRedneck

Nearing up on 40 now. Always loved adrenaline, put a vette 325hp/327 in a Chevy Luv in high school, late 80's. 1st stereo was a Pioneer Supertuner III with the red lightning bolt going to the best Pioneer 3way 6x9's. Later added an Alphasonic 2x75 amp to a pair of decent 15's. Made the box out of 1/8" masonite. I couldn't figure how the subs could move, being a sealed box so I got out the fly cutter and punched 4" holes all around. This box was my passenger (Mini truck, reg cab) until I got my first taste of theivery.

Still in the 80's I found a nice 85 Turismo. Mustang like but much more room for Bass! Having been to our only car audio store and seeing "how it was done", I bought a pair of 8ohm RF Punch 18's $289ea and a Punch 150 $459. They later sold me a parametric EQ telling me it was the active crossover I wanted. ( yep, didn't know the diffy back then ) Darn good EQ however, and the lesson "Do your own research", priceless.

A hotrod buddy then got us mixed up with the Orion shop gurus just before the Xtremes launched. Went to car audio seminars and learned to sort the Bull Sh!t from the Good Sh!t. Built variable port size bandpass boxes and tested our theories. 

Couldn't take the BS most shops were still selling friends. Ended up being a US Amps dealer for a few years out of my friends shop. Hooked up friends with drug dealer loud systems on a high school budget.

Found allot of my notes last year & need to do some new tests, put to bed some myths still floating around.

Recently turned Dad-dy but feel no urge to neuter myself and toss out the bass for diapers and a stroller. Instead I feel obligated to educate the youth about the "old school"....

Wanted a Brinks truck for auto sound in HS. Noticed I have a bigger version to pull our camper with these days. Currently working an early 90's 4x4 International into a six door camper puller. Much like the International CXT, but an earlier, longer version I dub the International XTR.

Not going for winning SPL's but a simple wall of 16 15's powered by Orion 2150SX's. Leaning towards Orion pro's for their name, but I may stumble upon something else before its ready to thump.

And No, Im not addicted hehehe


----------



## SQ Audi

TurboRedneck said:


> Nearing up on 40 now. Always loved adrenaline, put a vette 325hp/327 in a Chevy Luv in high school, late 80's. 1st stereo was a Pioneer Supertuner III with the red lightning bolt going to the best Pioneer 3way 6x9's.


It wasn't a Red Chevy Luv was it?

Back in the Mid-Late 80's, we had a guy who took a corvette 327 and put it in a chevy luv and it was one of the fastest around.

I grew up in OKC oklahoma. Where did you grow up?

oh and 45 here.


----------



## TurboRedneck

Nope, pumpkin orange Luv, looked innocent as a puppy. Sticky Dunlops on 15" steel rims painted white to match the stock fronts was the only hint of alteration. Lightweight, short wheelbase, good quick combo.

Was a gal with an angry smallblock Ford powered Luv at the Manhattan dragstrip, can't recall the color. I've always lived within 100 miles of Topeka. Only regret not going to the car audio finals in Tulsa.


----------



## OS Audio

37 here, started around 1993 after I bought a car with a Pioneer HU already installed. Its was nothing great (shaft style cassette player) but it was new to me at the time. Soon I picked up my first amp (Pioneer GM H22) from a buddy from work to push a couple of Pyle 10's. My system wasnt the best but its what I could afford at the time. I still have a thing for Pioneer GM H22 (currently own 3 of them) amplifiers, just something about its looks with the built in fan that I'm a sucker for!! Later tried some Rockford gear but soon gave it up for Kicker's instead. My first REAL sub amp was a Kicker 500ss, man that thing could really make a couple a Solo's pound!!

I currently collect just about everything old school, ADCOM to ZAPCO and everthing in between. I've got way to much to list, and I'm still not done!!!!lol


----------



## SaturnSL1

I'm going to be 20 soon. I got into car audio a few years ago when I heard my first car with subs, my friend from school had two Kicker CVRs and an Alpine M1000. As far as old school audio is concerned, I got heavy into that a year or two ago when I found an old Auto Sound & Security magazine in my basement.

I'm not exactly a collector because I have no matching models or brands and no preference, but I guess I do collect amplifiers in general. I have a few low class amps like Urban Audio Works and Profile, along with a few gems like US Amps and an old ass PPI Lanzar.

My favorite part about old school audio is when the amps are in need of repair. I like to play doctor and give these old dogs a new shot at life. It sounds stupid but I'm proud to be the person who looks for "junk". If it wasn't for people like us these old amps would be sent to the scrap yard. Too many folks with a throw away attitude and a need for the newest stuff, whether it be iPods or amplifiers.

Even my crappiest amp, my Urban 4 channel, I wouldn't trade for anything new.


----------



## SaturnSL1

smgreen20 said:


> I would like to add to this:
> 
> When did one realize that one is a collector?
> 
> I admitted it about 2 years ago, and I've been screwed ever since.


Admitted I was an old school junkie when I began to buy amplifiers that where knowingly blown.


I think I may have a problem  I am a freak for old amplifiers and old home audio speakers. When I see an amp or an old set of towers I just flip out and have to have them. I obsess over what they might sound like when I power them on. Whether the signal is clean and warm like my USA400, or kind of dirty and bass heavy like my Urban.


----------



## Ampman

SaturnSL1 said:


> I'm going to be 20 soon. I got into car audio a few years ago when I heard my first car with subs, my friend from school had two Kicker CVRs and an Alpine M1000. As far as old school audio is concerned, I got heavy into that a year or two ago when I found an old Auto Sound & Security magazine in my basement.
> 
> I'm not exactly a collector because I have no matching models or brands and no preference, but I guess I do collect amplifiers in general. I have a few low class amps like Urban Audio Works and Profile, along with a few gems like US Amps and an old ass PPI Lanzar.
> 
> My favorite part about old school audio is when the amps are in need of repair. I like to play doctor and give these old dogs a new shot at life. It sounds stupid but I'm proud to be the person who looks for "junk". If it wasn't for people like us these old amps would be sent to the scrap yard. Too many folks with a throw away attitude and a need for the newest stuff, whether it be iPods or amplifiers.
> 
> Even my crappiest amp, my Urban 4 channel, I wouldn't trade for anything new.


It's not junk ? most might look at the ( messed up stuff ) as good for nothing i don't to me it's a diamond in the ruff and just needs a little help to shine, most of what I have was either blown or untested and some of it worked perfectly but there were a few I had to operate on but thankfully for me I know how. So it all summed up if it's your stuff and you like it whether anyone else dose or not it's good stuff to you and that is all that matters


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

21 years of age and enjoying it!
Around 16 I started buy, sell and trade equipment (nothing but oldschool) and never stopped. As far as the collection, Linear Power has always been #1 for me. I have a few Soundstream, Orion and RF amps but prefer LP. Also love the Boston Acoustics Pro Series Subs and Comps! Oldschool goodies are always a treat for everyone!


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

Oh yeah! Cerwin Vega is the bomb! love the old school Strokers along with a few home audio products!


----------



## Patriot_tech

I'm 42 and started when I was 16 with my first car - a 1980 Thunderbird. Pioneer supertuner tape deck, Altec coaxs in doors, pyramid 6x9's and pioneer 3.5 in dash. Along with a Pyramid eq with the blinking light display.

I now have way too much stuff. Lots of older Zed built Planets, 7 ESX's, a few PPi's. I seem to build up the collection and then sell some off only keeping the creme of the crop. Then I buy more again.....


----------



## SilkySlim

bigdwiz said:


> I'm pushin' 40 and collect this gear for a couple of reasons...1) getting the stuff I couldn't afford back in high school and 2) testing these old school amps to see if they are up to the hype.
> 
> I lost interest in car audio back in my early 20's and just regained interest a few years ago. My personal systems were always based on SQ and stealth, and most of the magazines and components were made to be flashy. Unfortunately, I tossed many years of Car & Home Audio mags, tons of literature, and more stuff I wish I hadn't...
> 
> Those days of visiting the local car audio shops and seeing the big $$ amps and high end component systems always had me wanting those things I could not afford. I enjoy picking up some of the things I always wanted, and showing them off in my YouTube videos. The way I figure, there are many other in my shoes out there and seeing this old school gear is just cool. Not that it is better than the newer stuff (not joining in on that argument, b/c you may not like my opinion ).[/QUITe]
> 
> Maybe not better in all regards but more accurately rated with magazine watch dogs that call them out and actually tested the gear at sq. distortion levels. Today there is just forums left to keep them in check. Do miss the golden days of car audio.


----------



## fstoy

42 and just like a lot of people here, I couldn't afford them. Loved the autotek 7600 because of the bass trust knob. When I was young I scrapped up enough money to buy on but choose the HiFonics Zeus cause it was maybe $60-80 cheaper. 
Just now started collecting Hifonics series VII amps for a project van I wanted to do when I was 20. Now 22 years latter I can afford to do it and not regret spending the money!
I also started collecting rockford fosgate power series amps. 
I used to ogle over a chrome power 1000 at the audio shop , but the $2600 price tag on it was worth more than the car I was driving at the time!
If anyone has some of these amps for sale please pm me I am more interested in the series vii Zeus amp right now but will consider any power 1000c.


----------



## StockA4

[I also started collecting rockford fosgate power series amps. 
I used to ogle over a chrome power 1000 at the audio shop , but the $2600 price tag on it was worth more than the car I was driving at the time!
If anyone has some of these amps for sale please pm me I am more interested in the series vii Zeus amp right now but will consider any power 1000c.[/QUOTE]

The 1000c's are going for ridiculous money right now.


----------



## fstoy

StockA4 said:


> [I also started collecting rockford fosgate power series amps.
> I used to ogle over a chrome power 1000 at the audio shop , but the $2600 price tag on it was worth more than the car I was driving at the time!
> If anyone has some of these amps for sale please pm me I am more interested in the series vii Zeus amp right now but will consider any power 1000c.


The 1000c's are going for ridiculous money right now.[/QUOTE]

I know, paid $900 for one a week ago on ebay.. Was an impulse buy! Got it just seconds before the auction closed. After purchased it I saw the Terminator one listed also for a few hundred more. Looks like an early Christmas present when it arrives.


----------



## victordjo

hello everybody
just wanna ask how much does the SS rubicon 604 cost?
mint condition


----------



## ahardb0dy

Getting old I guess (47) my sister had a 65 Chevy 2 SS, with a straight six in it. Had a Pioneer under dash FM tape deck, and was a supertuner, not even a supertuner 1 !! I remember the radio, had a round tuning dial.


My sisters Pioneer was like this, I found this in an old thread on here, I think her Pioneer said Supertuner on it:


----------



## ZombieHunter85

27 years old started when I was 16 my dad worked at a used car lot and gave me a clarion 7 band equalizer (witht he orange bars that dance) an old alpine cd player (with the big green square buttons) and a clarion pro audio 120 watt 4 channel. I sold everything but remember the sound quality. Now I have a similar set up in my daily drive, an alpine phantom face cd player, the exact model of clarion EQ I used to have, and a mint condition clarion amp of the same model. Now the collection started with one Phoenix Gold Tantrum 500.2 in great condition, now I have the Tantrum 500.2, a 400.4, and 2 600.4 all in great condition. 6 older alpine decks, 2 clarion decks, an old blaupunkt EQ with green red and orange dancing lights, a 140 watt 4 channel older clarion pro audio, a pro audio 100 watt 4 channel, and a Hifonics American Warrior Hawk series I got on ebay for 20 bucks. I am addicted and constantly buying more old school audio. Just got a SoundStream USA204 can't wait to look at the stars and stripes board. But the clarion pro audio's I have are my real pride and joy I love the sound quality.


----------



## smgreen20

Please, post some pics of your clarion items would ya.......


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I will work on doing that I only have internet at work


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Clarion APA4101 100W Car Amplifier | eBay

Here is a link for the 100.4 I recently won


----------



## smgreen20

I was watching that one along with a few others. I watch mostly to get an idea of what they're selling for.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I can help you with that, for some reason the 4 channels sell for more, this 100.4 I think I got cheap, I when I got the APA 120.4 channel, it looks like this one only the pro audio is engraved on a gold bar that runs the length of the amp, in excellent condition I have seen them sell around 75, which for me is a great price for them, the highest I would go is 100 if it was in excellent condition


----------



## ahardb0dy

Yamaha radio that was in my sentra when I bought it:


----------



## Old Skewl

Cool! :thumbsup: ran a Yamaha shaft unit in my Datsun 280-Z back in the lat eighties. It had a red display and the infamous Yamaha variable loudness knob.:coolgleamA:


----------



## imjustjason

Old Skewl said:


> It had a red display and the infamous Yamaha variable loudness knob.:coolgleamA:


Infamous?! That was one of the greatest creations of all time.


----------



## Old Skewl

imjustjason said:


> Infamous?! That was one of the greatest creations of all time.


Sorry! I guess I have misunderstood the meaning of "infamous" all these years. They say you learn somehting new every day. 

I meant "famous". I loved it too! My Yamaha RX-770 home receiver has this feature too and it just works!


----------



## ahardb0dy

I don't have any pics of it but also had a Yamaha YCT-40 for a while before someone wanted it more than I did.

Well here is the receiver version of the one I had, this is the YCR-50:


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Some of mine more to come.


----------



## smgreen20

I so miss my APA4160 .


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I can't believe factory it has 2 25 amp fuses


----------



## smgreen20

Yep, nasty little guy. I never did get to bench it. I sold it to a friend of mine, he still has it and said he'd sell it back to me, or trade me an equal amp.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I powered mine but never tested the output, could you run a front stage and bridge the rear to a sub? I did with my apa4120 it was an xtant a series sub


----------



## smgreen20

Yes, in fact, that's how I used that amp for 2 years. Chs 1 and 2 to Phoenix Gold Sapphire comps and bridged chs 3 and 4 to two 10" Phoenix Gold XS subs at 2 ohms! Never shut off, never got hot.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Anybody have any idea if this is valuable?









The sticker says Motgomery Wards $299.00, got it for 30 on flea bay 6 years ago.


----------



## jmacdadd

ZombieHunter85 said:


> Clarion APA4101 100W Car Amplifier | eBay
> 
> Here is a link for the 100.4 I recently won


Wow!! That was SUPER CHEAP!! Good luck I didn't see it!! I have two of these in near mint condition I bought brand new from Crutchfield in maybe 1998 for $199 each...I don't believe there was any difference spec wise from the APA4101 and the Pro Audio version other than the gold Pro Audio badge on the amp (mine don't have them). I wouldn't sell mine for less than $100 because they're such a high quality 4 channel amp...


----------



## jmacdadd

I will be 37 in August...and the extent of what was available to me locally back in the early to mid 90's was PPI, Orion, Linear Power, and Soundstream...no Zapco, Phoenix Gold, MMATS...being stuck in the midwest and not being on the East Coast, West Coast, or down South really limited my exposure...but not my interest.

What got it all started for me...well, a Sparco tape deck, a Craig 2160, and a pair of Pyle gold 12s (then Crunch 12s)....then, Pioneer Premier tape deck, a pair of Craig 2160s mono each to a pair of JBL GT 15s...

Then, it was all uphill from there...Clarion Pro Audio receiver, PPI Art Series Amps, Kicker Solobaric 12s...still have the set-up. Boxed up nice and tight.

Upgraded from A600 to A1200, got a trio of 15W6 subs, and reigned supreme in my local comps...once JL Audio stopped supporting the W6 subs for parts/repair, I lost interest in them...I'd buy Pyramid Hyper Pro subs before I'd ever go back to a JL Audio sub.

And, I haven't bought a PPI amp beyond the PC .2 Series...no interest there, either.


----------



## jmacdadd

smgreen20 said:


> Please, post some pics of your clarion items would ya.......


Here's my old school Clarion gear....primo CD7770 with remote, CDC605, and a pair of APA4101 gems...none of which have been powered up since 2001 with the exception of testing replacement harnesses for the CD7770...

That is one sexy source unit, isn't it? If only it had dual illumination it would be in my 2003 Mazda Protege right now...but that car is SO orange in the dark...it just wouldn't look right...so, I am leaving the stock unit in for now...and maybe I'll put this bad boy in my 1992 S-10 project truck...


----------



## jmacdadd

And, anything PPI before 1995 is PURE AWESOMENESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And, I'll give Kicker some love on their original Impulse amps...if only I could find one of the big boy 2 channel amps....2152xi....where are you (when I can fit you into budget, anyway!!)...

I'll be laying out the PPI Art Series on the shelf this weekend for some pics...


----------



## smgreen20

jmacdadd said:


> Here's my old school Clarion gear....primo CD7770 with remote, CDC605, and a pair of APA4101 gems...none of which have been powered up since 2001 with the exception of testing replacement harnesses for the CD7770...
> 
> That is one sexy source unit, isn't it? If only it had dual illumination it would be in my 2003 Mazda Protege right now...but that car is SO orange in the dark...it just wouldn't look right...so, I am leaving the stock unit in for now...and maybe I'll put this bad boy in my 1992 S-10 project truck...


Get that 7770 installed then. It has dual illumination. Press disp and 3 or display and 1 at the same time. One of those is illumination the other is eq defeat.


----------



## Robb

Dropped into an old skool stereo shop recently here in Toronto called Stereo king. They had all kinds of new old stock car amps, telephones and some stereo equipment.
Picked up a new old stock Mitsubishi CVX-3 amplifier, Made in Japan, fresh from 1986 :laugh:
Paid only $40 for it. 

Here's the catalog from 1986. 
Mitsubishi Car Stereo Catalog 1986 | eBay

Some pics:


----------



## smgreen20

smgreen20 said:


> Get that 7770 installed then. It has dual illumination. Press disp and 3 or display and 1 at the same time. One of those is illumination the other is eq defeat.


I said to install it, not put it on eBay. Tbh, i think your asking price is way high. But hay, if someone is willing to pay it, right?

On a side note, i just got my Clarion APA4160 back.


----------



## Robb

After a long search, numerous bumping threads, I finally got my Holy grail Alpine 7909 30th anniversary model, #291/300.


----------



## StockA4

I would gladly have paid that. Beautiful deck.


----------



## chefhow

Any of you guys interested in a PPI 4050?
Its in good condition, powers up and plays very well.


----------



## ChrisB

Robb said:


> Dropped into an old skool stereo shop recently here in Toronto called Stereo king. They had all kinds of new old stock car amps, telephones and some stereo equipment.
> Picked up a new old stock Mitsubishi CVX-3 amplifier, Made in Japan, fresh from 1986 :laugh:
> Paid only $40 for it.
> 
> Here's the catalog from 1986.


I wonder if it uses TO3s? I can't remember if it was Coustic or Sherwood, but I remember an amp made by one of them surprising me when I saw that it had TO3s on the circuit board.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Oh Chris haven't you learned anything about that type of transistor package?? J/k.


----------



## ChrisB

TrickyRicky said:


> Oh Chris haven't you learned anything about that type of transistor package?? J/k.


Yes, but TO-3 awesomeness just can't be beat! Just ask any old schooler before the TO-220 caught on.:laugh: The downside to the TO-3 now is mounting and availability.


----------



## SilkySlim

So I figured I would share this.

You know you have an old school amp addiction when your wife says, "our theater looks like a combination hospice/grave yard. Its where car amps come to die."

Just had to share. 

My response was "it was more like audio heaven where amps get resurrected.
Houston I think we have a problem.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilkySlim

nice find I really did love mine. One of the best sounding hu of all time! 

I am just such a sucker for convenance Bluetooth, Flac, Wav, aux input etc.

But man that piece was easy to use and sounded so good! Plus it just worked until the laser assembly would need to be changed.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wurgerd9

I'm 47. Like others, there was so much awesome gear years ago that I couldn't afford and I still can't get as much as I would like but have begun to "collect". I think what got me started was when the new stuff began to move toward more lights and motion displays etc. and you couldn't easily access simple bass and treble controls. Lots of flash but missed the substance and quality and ease of use of days gone by. I wasn't thinking "collect old school stuff" but in about 2004 I remember that I bought my first non-current model of head unit. It was a NOS Rockford RFX-8330. But then just about 3-4 years ago I really started looking at old school gear more. What I collect? Things that I used to have or used to want. I have a thing for some of the regular brands "high end" lines... Clarion had Audia, Sony had mobile ES, Sanyo had ULTRX, those ones particularly. I also love the old MTX thunder amps, and old Alpines (but they seem too expensive) and Soundstream Head units.


----------



## Ampman

SilkySlim said:


> So I figured I would share this.
> 
> You know you have an old school amp addiction when your wife says, "our theater looks like a combination hospice/grave yard. Its where car amps come to die."
> 
> Just had to share.
> 
> My response was "it was more like audio heaven where amps get resurrected.
> Houston I think we have a problem.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Your always on here somewhere lol old school stuff can be rite habit forming but none the less always something good about it.


----------



## sqchris

48
Alpine got me started when I saw the Alpine demo car with a record player in the early 80's.
I'm an audiophile first before I got into car audio since I spend a lot of time in car during my younger years.
Bought home audio brands initially like Nakamichi, Proton, Yamaha for cars then stumbled into Alpine (7907), PPI, JL and the rest was history!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Which Alpine car was that? I don't think I ever saw it or I was too young in the early 80's to care (7ish)  I remember the first Alpine demo car I saw was in 87 in my home town: blue 87 Buick LeSabre T-type 2 door with 4 Alpine 3545's in the trunk. Mmmmm nice (and toasty, it had a sign on the amps that said "Hot, do not touch!".


----------



## sqchris

Could not remember what kind of car. I was so shocked in seeing a TT in car. That was around 85-86 at Royal Auto in Hamilton.


----------



## Ampman

I might have already posted this else where not sure I've been asleep since then ? I've got a couple of amps that state they are Linear Power. 
After visiting the LP site an clicking on the history of LP there's something not adding up about my amps. They describe their amps as using the larger TO 218 & TO 3 output drivers, amps I have uses TO 220 output drivers which are the smaller ones like what's used in the older PPI M & AM series. Dose that mean the amps that I have are fakes or do it mean they are Proto types. Here's a pic of one of my amps in question. Maybe you guys will know what's up with this.


----------



## SilkySlim

I do miss the simplicity and reliability of my 7909.

Ampman I remember having a client who was an early big fan of LP and I remember installing a set of those for him. I think they were early models. They look legit breadboard style homemade circuit board etc. Not an LP guru for sure hope that helps. They may have been the ones I installed. LOL


----------



## Ampman

Thanks


----------



## StockA4

Sexy, sir. Very sexy.


----------



## TrickyRicky

From what I remember the 901 was the one with the TO3 transistors. I don't recall seeing a 90, I did have a 300 at one point.

Look at it this way, if it breaks you can repair it as those transistors (TIP101/106) are available. I also notice the IC dip socket, your might have been a prototype only way to know for sure is to ask Ray or Jeri.


----------



## SilkySlim

ChrisB said:


> Yes, but TO-3 awesomeness just can't be beat! Just ask any old schooler before the TO-220 caught on.:laugh: The downside to the TO-3 now is mounting and availability.


Hey Chris it's been year have you completed step 13 yet? Mr. Converted full range Class D? I still can't do it. I have heard some fantastic sounding classD amps but there is just something missing. The Zeds are very good and neutral, but I still haven't found anything that beats the Lanzar Opti500 or 2500. They just have the whole package of sound quality. Grunt, warmth with very little listening fatigue, headroom for days, and loads of detail. They also have plenty of size but then agian not many people run 250-500 a channel on their fronts.  but it sounds so wonderful?
I know here we go all amps sound the same because the great wizard of oz Richard Clark said so and we are all playing with our bananas in our head at least if we think any different. :laugh:


----------



## JuiceMan88

smgreen20 said:


> I said to install it, not put it on eBay. Tbh, i think your asking price is way high. But hay, if someone is willing to pay it, right?
> 
> On a side note, i just got my Clarion APA4160 back.


Lol! Same thing I thought about this and clearly it is since its been up for months now.


----------



## jmacdadd

smgreen20 said:


> I said to install it, not put it on eBay. Tbh, i think your asking price is way high. But hay, if someone is willing to pay it, right?
> 
> On a side note, i just got my Clarion APA4160 back.


The sad thing is that I have generated a lot of interest in it...but, like you said, no one is willing to pay for it... I don't really want to get rid of it...but, like you said, if someone IS willing to pay for it, I would let it go.

I sold off the P5 and S-10...picked up a 2005 Vue. It's red with black/tan interior. I am thinking that a small collection of PPI M/AM Series Amps will look very nice in it (or the Xtants I picked up from Malcris)...so, I might be dusting off the CD7770 soon since I room for that and a pair of PEQ-114s in the dash...or, leaving it shelved to put in a double din DVD and a pair of headrest monitors so the kids have some entertainment. We'll see who wins that argument (me or my wife).

However, with kid number 2 arriving in November, I have been advised that my 25 or so PPI Art and PC Series amps, sinks, etc. need to find a new home...and soon...so they'll be showing up here soon. Here's the catch: she didn't say I had to sell them! Just that they "needed to find a new home", so the lawyer in me says I can TRADE them for other stuff! Yay!


----------



## Ampman

TrickyRicky said:


> From what I remember the 901 was the one with the TO3 transistors. I don't recall seeing a 90, I did have a 300 at one point.
> 
> Look at it this way, if it breaks you can repair it as those transistors (TIP101/106) are available. I also notice the IC dip socket, your might have been a prototype only way to know for sure is to ask Ray or Jeri.


Is there contact info for Jeri, not in anyway saying anything bad in no way about Ray very smart man with great knowledge of LP'S. however when I ask questions that I send to LP its Ray that usually answers. And he never seems to know very much about the older models but he dose make that clear in his answers so I'm fine with that, but being able to contact the other person could help me find the answers I'm looking for. Thanks for the help tricky appreciate that. And contact info would be greatly appreciated as well


----------



## TrickyRicky

Ampman said:


> Is there contact info for Jeri, not in anyway saying anything bad in no way about Ray very smart man with great knowledge of LP'S. however when I ask questions that I send to LP its Ray that usually answers. And he never seems to know very much about the older models but he dose make that clear in his answers so I'm fine with that, but being able to contact the other person could help me find the answers I'm looking for. Thanks for the help tricky appreciate that. And contact info would be greatly appreciated as well


Best bet would be to ask Ray, as himself and Jeri designed the new LP's together. All I know is that Jeri lives in Oklahoma Stillwater, I visited his shop when they had the prototypes of the new LP's been built right inside his shop, nice experience. Wish I could help but I don't have any of Jeri's contact info. Good luck if you do hear from Jeri let me know.


----------



## Ampman

Wow!! That's pertty awesome, that would be cool to see the hands on of everything. Bet that was rite interesting.


----------



## Robb

Here's my latest NOS (new old stock) amp.
Early 1980's Concord HPA-26 50 watter 
Very tiny amplifier, around the size of my hand.


----------



## rockin

Hi my name's Rockin and I'm an audioholic.

Finally sold off my PG MS amps after about 18 years! Still have PG EQs and an OLD SCHOOL Alpine X over. Some MTX T8500s I can't seem to let go, German MB Quarts, US made Diamond Audio Hex 6.5s, and a few other goodies from over the years.









Also have a PG EQ 232, Diamond D7 Amps, D9 Amp, Arc Audio amp, and Zapco C2ks (but I guess those are soon to be old school...not quite yet)


----------



## plcrides

im 44 and i have two autotek amps the 44 and the 100 bass thrusters and there so old that they actually have hard wire not connectors,haha its little bitty wire too,i also have parts of my original power wires,super tiny,and my original caustic electronic cross over too,with hard wires also.

my first subs were called M&M'S and i had four of them in a 1984 red camaro running each set on little coustic amps,back then the alpine cassette HU'S were gorgeous green lights.hell i had two 18's in 1990 in a 1965 vw bug slammed.lol good times.those were the punch.


----------



## rockytophigh

plcrides said:


> im 44 and i have two autotek amps the 44 and the 100 bass thrusters and there so old that they actually have hard wire not connectors,haha its little bitty wire too,i also have parts of my original power wires,super tiny,and my original caustic electronic cross over too,with hard wires also.
> 
> my first subs were called M&M'S and i had four of them in a 1984 red camaro running each set on little coustic amps,back then the alpine cassette HU'S were gorgeous green lights.hell i had two 18's in 1990 in a 1965 vw bug slammed.lol good times.those were the punch.


Ha! I just posted someone selling Godfathers in the Ebay forum. I first posted in this thread that I was 41....now I'm 44 and geez....I've bought/sold a bunch since then.


----------



## firey_kimchi

I'm 38 and I'm an addict!. I've been collecting since I went into the military in '96. In high school, all my buddies had systems and I had OEM stock. I caught the bug whenI was stationed in AK. I met a guy named Dave Rudd, owner of Audio Advisors, and he turned me on to US Amps. I still have my 1st one (barney purple USA-50). From there, it's history. I collect US Amps, PPI, Cerwin Vega, and Zapco. Recently, I started picking up US Acoustics (Zed made), Autotek, and Zed Audio amps. I have an itch for O/S Kicker Solobarics. At one time I had 15 Solobarics in all sizes (8's - 15's). I've managed to pick up a pair of US Amps/Bass Mekanik 10" subs, too. Here's a few pics but it's not everything...


----------



## Robb

^^ NICE


----------



## NOT 2 OLD YET

I will be 40 in July! I am a 1st Gen and a little beyond PG collector! Love the M, MS MPS series Amps! I have so far (still building) 3 M25, 2M50, 2 M44, 2 RT66, 1MS 2125, 2MPS 2240, 1 MPS 2500, 2 EQ215, 2PLD1, and a few other newer items. Also love Eclipse Decks I only have 2 a 4502 new in box and ECD413 w/DSP. Like I said I love PG, but I am Running 2 PPI Sedona amps in my truck! Eclipse 5x7s in all doors. And 2 Alpine subs! The vintage car audio is a passion that will never die with me!! Unless my wife finds out how much money I have been spending LOL


----------



## SilkySlim

LOL 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwdave

NOT 2 OLD YET said:


> I will be 40 in July! I am a 1st Gen and a little beyond PG collector! Love the M, MS MPS series Amps! I have so far (still building) 3 M25, 2M50, 2 M44, 2 RT66, 1MS 2125, 2MPS 2240, 1 MPS 2500, 2 EQ215, 2PLD1, and a few other newer items. Also love Eclipse Decks I only have 2 a 4502 new in box and ECD413 w/DSP. Like I said I love PG, but I am Running 2 PPI Sedona amps in my truck! Eclipse 5x7s in all doors. And 2 Alpine subs! The vintage car audio is a passion that will never die with me!! Unless my wife finds out how much money I have been spending LOL


Agh, it's good to see you here, vwdude on phoenixphorums.

I'm only 34 but I have been buying things that I couldn't afford during the heyday of car audio. I had a McIntosh amp, used it, loved it, but sold it to use the amp that I always lusted over, the Phoenix Gold ZPA0.5.

Now my PG collection is growing, but I also have a few PPI amps.



















Disregard the McIntosh amp, I've sold it. Also, the pc2350 was seen above.


----------



## 700whpfocus

42 here......I remember when JL Audio was only at 2 stores in Florida. tHESE WERE THE ONLY PLACES WHERE YOU COULD GET JL AUDIO. Jl Audio was not big in the sound game as they are now. I remember the first gold JL Audio car amps. I had a 300 watt, 200 watt and 100 watt. These were basically precision power amps. you could not bridge them. i loved those amps. My first good system was made of Redline 4 inch in the front dash, 6 1/2 inch Redline in the doors and 5 1/4 inch Redlines for rear fill. I had a custom box for 2 12 inch Cerwin vEGA SUBS. mY BOX WAS A LITTLE OVER 4 CUBIC FEET. i HAD THE 300 PUSHING THE SUBS AND 200 AND 100 FOR THE MIDS AND HIGHS AND MY ads CROSS OVER AND nAKAMICHI TAPE DECK AND SONY SINGLE DIN CD PLAYER.

I REMEMBER GOUSE SPEAKERS, BAAB ....I BELIEVE THESE WERE WATERPROOF SPEAKERS. Zapco, etc


----------



## DBlevel

I'm 39 and I have a problem, well ok more than one problem but........ What the wife don't know won't hurt me 

Vwdave stop posting what you have! ........please!


----------



## Maximilliano

Anyone have a 200.2 MS or 240.4 Audio Art for sale? Ive got a 260.6xe if you would rather trade.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I think I saw one recently on ebay (a 200ms)...there's a few of them on there for sure, some pretty cheap 6ch.


----------



## ChrisB

SilkySlim said:


> Hey Chris it's been year have you completed step 13 yet? Mr. Converted full range Class D? I still can't do it. I have heard some fantastic sounding classD amps but there is just something missing. The Zeds are very good and neutral, but I still haven't found anything that beats the Lanzar Opti500 or 2500. They just have the whole package of sound quality. Grunt, warmth with very little listening fatigue, headroom for days, and loads of detail. They also have plenty of size but then agian not many people run 250-500 a channel on their fronts.  but it sounds so wonderful?
> I know here we go all amps sound the same because the great wizard of oz Richard Clark said so and we are all playing with our bananas in our head at least if we think any different. :laugh:


How ever did I miss this question?

This was back in 2010:


I tried this in 2012 and didn't like it:


Now I am about to use this:


So yes, I pretty much have been a full-range Class D convert since 2010. 

There was a system from 2012 to 2013 where I did a hybrid of Class AB for my midbass and tweeter while amplifying the sub with Class D.

I will say this though... I don't have a single old school amplifier in my possession. They are ALL gone!


----------



## StockA4

This is Soundboy's picture from page one of this thread. 

Sony XES-P1. There is a proprietary 4 pin remote plug just beneath the power and ground terminals. Can anyone explain exactly where each of those wires go? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have yet to find anything in the owner's manual, or anywhere else online.

Thank you.


----------



## milburyl

ChrisB said:


> This is the collection I can't bring myself to part with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to sell it as part of my moving sale, but I would only let it go in one lot. No one wanted to pay my asking price for all of it and others wanted me to bust up the collection. I guess they didn't understand my all or nothing mentality, lol.


Nice stuff. Not mint or NIB, but looks like they've been enjoyed over the years. I was a HUGE Orion fan in the mid 90's and swore up and down to all my buddies they were the absolute best money could buy. Lol. I've since educated myself and realize just how good the other branrs were too. Phoenix Gold, Rockford, Orion were probably the best known brands from my area.

I am 40 years old and got out of car audio for years, and just about 2 years ago I started to get back into it. I owned an Orion HCCA 225 and 250 all that time, but they were quietly tucked away, waiting for the right car to be resurrected. 

My collection now includes:
Orion 225 HCCA
Orion 250 HCCA
Rockford Fosgate Power 1000a1
Rockford Fosgate Punch 200a4
Rockford Fosgate Punch 250a2
Rockford Fosgate Punch 500s
Rockford Fosgate Power 1001BD
4x12" Rockford Fosgate Punch RFP1212 DVC 4ohm
Phoenix Gold ZX200

My "newer" gear for my Nissan 300ZX build :
JL Audio 1000/1v1
2 JL Audio 450/4 v1's
JL Audio 500/1v1
JL Audio 13W7AE 
2 JL Audio 10W3V3's(lower midbass')
CDT ES 3 way components (ES6, ES3, DRT26 silk )
CDT ES-06 midbass(upper mibass)
CDT DRT26 aluminum tweeters
CDT 480i upstage crossovers 
Rockford Fosgate RAVDVD1 head unit
All OFC 4 gauge wiring
3 Kinetik batteries and 1 AGM RV deep cycle battery 
DB Link fuse and ground blocks

270 amp Mechman compact universal alternator coming.

I love this hobby.


----------



## NRA4ever

All my gear is from the late 90s to 2001. I have 3 PG amps 3 US Amps 1 Earthquake amp & a Yamaha amp. I have a 3 way set of MB Quart reference 316 speakers. I have home audio from the 80s. A Hafler 220 amp 110 preamp & a Technics turntable They all work


----------



## gotgixers

I'm 48, been into this as a profession/competitor or hobby since '83. I have a bunch of various mtx, RF, Alphasonik, PPI, Orion, MMats, Sony, Alpine, Jenson, Dr Crankenstein, Cadence, Xtant, and a full Kenwood 23 series amps, 823,923,1023 from 1991. Including a 1023 that needs repaired, that I just got. Some jack-leg broke the input/output RCA module solder joints off of the small internal PCB ....

BTW, you guys have ALOT of nice equipment !!!!


----------



## Robb

Found a Sparkomatic GE50 Equalizer today.
Made from 1984-1987
Doesnt look like it was ever hooked up.


----------



## vinman

Nice find Rob , Miiint ....... 40 year old virgin 


GF says I've got a closet full of old junk .... not as bad as her shoe collection 











Cheers .......... Vin


----------



## GroundLoop

48 here. I got hooked by reading an issue of Car Stereo Review from the late 80's. Purchased a bunch of HiFonics VII amps and put them in my 87 Buick Grand National and 89' Pontiac Turbo Trans AM. Still have both cars with the same amps. Head units and speakers have changed over the years. Haven't driven either of the cars in almost 10 years but looking to get back into it now. Time to change out the CD changers for media players!


----------



## vinman

GroundLoop said:


> Time to change out the CD changers for media players!




Hello Groundloop and welcome 

Whatever you do ..... don't get rid of your older Head Units and put the CD changers away in a safe dry location 

Too often (everyday) I read of someone that claims to have had this , that and the other and they kick themselves for selling it  ..... ehehe


----------



## imjustjason

GroundLoop said:


> 48 here. I got hooked by reading an issue of Car Stereo Review from the late 80's. Purchased a bunch of HiFonics VII amps and put them in my 87 Buick Grand National and 89' Pontiac Turbo Trans AM. Still have both cars with the same amps. Head units and speakers have changed over the years. Haven't driven either of the cars in almost 10 years but looking to get back into it now. Time to change out the CD changers for media players!


Sounds like it's time to pass that Pace Car TA on to me.


----------



## bigbubba

45 years young here. I was thinking about this the other day and decided to come up with a list of everything I have, being used or not. (Nothing of which is for sale) Everything in red I consider old school. Also have several crates of car audio mags I look through daily.

2 - 15" Rockford Fosgate HX subs
2 - 15" IDW Image Dynamics subs
1 - 12" JBL GTO sub
2 - 10" Boston Acoustic G2 subs
2 - 8" JL Audio ZR800 Midbass
2 - 8" JBL 2118 midbass
2 - 8" Beyma 8G40 midbass
2 - 8" Scanspeak Discovery midbass
2 - 8" Image Dynamics IDQDV midbass
2 - 6" Image Dynamics IDQ midbass
2 - 6 3/4" Pioneer C720prs midrange/tweeter set
2 - 6 1/2" Boston Acoustic SL60 midrange (set)
2 - 6 1/2" Audiable Physics Soul midrange
2 - 4" Illusion Audio C4 Carbon coaxial
2 - 4" JL Audio C5 midrange
2 - 3" Audiable Physics full range
2 - 1" JL Audio CS tweeters
2 - 1" Scanspeak 3004 tweeters
2 - 1" Boston Acoustic tweeters (set)
2 - Waveguide full body/ Selenium D3200 driver 
2 - Waveguide mini body
2 - 1" Dayton tweeter
1 - Boston Acoustic GT42 amp
3 - Soundstream Ref. 500 amp (1 not being used)
2 - Soundstream Ref. 300 amp (1 - not being used)
1 - JL Audio HD900/5 amp
1 - JL Audio HD600/4 amp
1 - PPI 1200.2 amp
2 - Rockford Fosgate Power 650 amp
1 - A/D/S Powerplate P440 25th anniversary amp
1 - Eclipse 8443 HU
1 - Pioneer P800 HU
1 - Pioneer P99 HU
2 - Rane eq (modded to 12v)
1 - Rane AC23 crossover (modded to 12v)
1 - Helix DSP
2 - Scanspeak 12m 4" midrange


----------



## Old Skewl

^^ Nice stash!  

And I thought I had it bad.


----------



## shutterguy

vwdave said:


> Agh, it's good to see you here, vwdude on phoenixphorums.
> 
> I'm only 34 but I have been buying things that I couldn't afford during the heyday of car audio. I had a McIntosh amp, used it, loved it, but sold it to use the amp that I always lusted over, the Phoenix Gold ZPA0.5.
> 
> Now my PG collection is growing, but I also have a few PPI amps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disregard the McIntosh amp, I've sold it. Also, the pc2350 was seen above.


NICE!!!! I miss my PG collection, had 2 XMAX 12's, ZX450 & ZX500, and a ZX350 at one point. I am 38 now, worked in car audio back when I was 21/22, collected a crapload of Sony ES stuff. I just recently got back into it starting with this:


----------



## naujokas

I am 43 years old, my *Old school car audio* today:

*Pioneer DEH-880RDS
Pioneer DEH-P815RDS *- with KEH-P8250 face
*Pioneer DEH-P705RDS
Pioneer DEH-P735R
Pioneer DEH-605RDS-W
Pioneer DEH-415SDK
Pioneer DEH-2006RDSzrn
Pioneer DEQ-9200
Pioneer GEH-M2000SDK
Pioneer KEH-P9200RDS
Pioneer KEH-P8600R-W
Pioneer KEH-P7100RDS-W
Pioneer KEH-P7400
Pioneer KEH-P7600R
Pioneer KP-717G
Pioneer GEX-007
Pioneer CDX-M6
Pioneer CDX-M30
Pioneer CDX-P670 *(new, in box)
2x*PIONEER GM-620
PIONEER GM-4
PIONEER TS-X8*
*Carrozzeria KEH-P303
Carrozzeria CDS-P303*
and a lot of remote control *CXA2860,CXA7611,CXB116*2.................................
*Clarion DRX-7375R
Clarion ARX-8370RW* with 2 face
*Clarion ARX-7370R
Clarion 920EQ-R
Clarion CDC634
Clarion CDR1255Z*
2X *Clarion RCB-130*
*Alpine 1310R
Alpine 7807R
Alpine 7803s
Alpine CDM-7835R*
2x *Alpine 5952z*
*Alpine 5952s
Alpine 5960
ALPINE CHM-S630
Alpine RUE-4160
Alpine CHA-S624
ALPINE 3545
ALPINE 3508*
*AUDIOLINE CD300*
*BLAUPUNKT Sevilla RD126W
BLAUPUNKT BRISTOL CC21
BLAUPUNKT BREMEN SQR32
BLAUPUNKT BQA 160*
*SONY XR-C300RDS
SONY CDX5262*
*Panasonic CQ-DP42VEG
Panasonic RD-25
Panasonic CX-DP15EN
Panasonic RDS15EN*
*Mclntosh PF-40621* and *Mclntosh EF-12081*
*Tонар рп-303а*
2 tube radio - *"A-17"*
*KENWOOD KAC-501
Precision Power PPI 4200AM black
Realistic 12-1862B* - Equalizer / Booster 
*Realistic 12-1856
Infinity EMIT*
2x *SinusLive Bass-Pump II
Mac Audio MN-4000 * electronic crossover



and all the photos - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/search.php?searchid=11938938


----------



## wagonmaster

50, started with a Kenwood KRC-434 cassette, small Kenwood amp 15w. Becker truck box. 

Like others I will use my old school stuff. prefer PPI M, AM, ProMos, and Art series. 
But not opposed to O/S Kicker, Rockford, MTX, Orion. 

Tim


----------

